# What evidence is out that proves drug-induced DP is no different than any other dp?



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

Does anyone know what studies have been done or what actually proves that the trigger of dp is irrelevant. Is drug induced really the same as any other kind of dp, and who can attest to that. any thoughts


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

cruisinthrulife89 said:


> Does anyone know what studies have been done or what actually proves that the trigger of dp is irrelevant. Is drug induced really the same as any other kind of dp, and who can attest to that. any thoughts


I don't think this has been researched enough for a clear answer. Studies (one here done by NODID and Dr. Simeon) indicate the EXPERIENCE of DP/DR are the same. I think the first quetsion is understanding what is happening, treatment for chronic DPD, etc.

I think analyzing drug induced could be very helpful in understanding non drug induced.

I don't recall anyone ever having a clear answer.

I would say though there are certain drugs KNOWN to have DP/DR as a side effect -- ketamine, sodium pentithol, some antibiotics, etc. Anesthesiologists and dentists and those who use these substances for surgery, etc. are aware of these side-effects. They tend to pass in most people -- actually in the majority. Also I've had many surgeries over the years wherein these same drugs were used. Years ago they made me MORE DP/DR. Not so in surgeries I've had in the past 10-20 years when anesthesia has improved.

Meds known to cause DP .... from:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/468728_print

This link is acting whacky ... darn.

Alcohol
Antihistamines
Antipsychotics
Anxiolytics - (Anti-anxiety medications)
Benzodiazepines
Caffeine
Carbamazepine
Fluoxetine
Fluphenazine
Hallucinogens
Indomethacin
LSD
Marijuana
Meta-chlorophenylpiperazine
Minocycline (this article)
Nitrazepam
Sodium pentothal


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

The best evidence would be that in many recovery stories the people who triggered their DP/DR with drugs typically recovered in the same way as people who triggered their DP/DR with anxiety.

It's hard to say the drugs payed a big role in DP/DR beyond being a trigger when you have nearly identical symptoms and recoveries in situations where no drugs were involved at all.

Also, considering how widely used pot is, if DP/DR were purely a result of smoking pot and had nothing to do with some predisposition on the smokers part, we would hear about it much more often than we do. After so many anti-drug videos and lectures at school, I can honestly say I never heard anything close to DP/DR brought up as repercussion, and these videos were meant to scare to people. So, I think triggering DP/DR with a recreational drug has more to do with the person then the drug. I'm pretty sure it could happen with any mine altering drug, but we only ever hear about the more commonly used and less stigmatized ones on here, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I do not believe that drug-induced DP is different from any other cases of DP, other than the success rate of drug induced DP being a little higher than average due to the opposing DP cases that are caused by generalized anxiety - which is no different when you have become afflicted with DP through drug abuse - as this will naturally induce anxiety and perpetuate the patterns of obsessive thinking and destructive behavior. I strongly believe that people who suffer from DP to intaking mind-altering drugs become too attached to their experience in their temporary altered state of conscious. It is similar with those who have meditated and suddenly experience an altered state - they are taught to have no attachment to these experiences, as it could cause mental instability (i.e. anxiety, paranoia, etc)

It also widely depends on how sensitive you are to your experiences. I have learned that the reason why I sometimes become so frightened of existential thoughts and become hyper aware of my surroundings is because I am already anxious - and sensitive to any emotional disturbances I ultimately cause. But this is where the problem really lies - you are kind of doing it to yourself, on a subconscious level. Because consciously you are attempting to identify a problem that was triggered and arosed when you were under the influence of malicious narcotics. In turn your subconscious replicates these symptoms on a daily because consciously you are trying to pluck how you felt in that experience - possibly because it was so frightening to you, and it made sense, that you have molded the symptoms of when you are high - to when you are not. In turn you cannot forget this experience and allow your mind to rest because you keep constantly trying to relive the experience instead of moving on. You have become attached.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

They're not different, I think whatever insecurities people that got DP from anxiety have, are found in the people that take drugs.


----------



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

harrington states that any bad drug experience constitutes as being trauma. Saying marijuana triggers depersonalization DISORDER means that the reason for the extreme reaction that lasts long is due to the previous trauma experienced. A "normal" person who doesn't have a predisposition may experience a fleeting sensation of dp in this situation. However I do believe hallucinogenic drugs can cause problems where there were minimal especially in those genetically predisposed. As in people who do not have a history of trauma vs people who blatantly do but develop symptoms. A more sensitive nervous system can definitely be an inborn predisposition. I think people susceptible to dp should make life changes likegettig out bad relationships etc. BUT should firmly avoid any rec drugs. Many people have literally only gotten dp from bad drug trips.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

This is interesting...before I got full blown DP a number of years ago I had 4 bad drug experiences...2 weekends in a row I overdosed and experienced transient DP then the times I used meth after that induced the full blown DP mind u I was using recreational drugs very regularly for about 8 months and abusing them.

There's no reason to think that drugs can't do any sort of damage to the brain it has been proven that drugs alter brain chemistry especially methamphetamine


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

well, that of course depends on what type of drug we are talking about. heroin is different than MJ in the same way that nolvadex is different than insulin. 
(i was talking about altering brain chemistry)

but i read somewhere that drug induced dp is in no way different, which is what i believe (for various reasons).


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I believe most amphetamines are not good they generally lead to anxiety, paranoia and even psychosis.

I know that ice (methamphetamine) is rlly rlly bad and does real damage to people


----------



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

drug induced is no different. Dp is dp. But bad drug experiences "trigger" a defense mechanism that I feel is very hard to trigger without extreme stress from bad drug experiences. There's 10 times more people on we complaining about bad drug experiences being the source of their dp, than people being bullied in school or being abused. These stressors rarely spark dp cause they are not strong enough stressors. Intense hallucinogen experiences cause much more stress thus resulting in dp.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

I got DP from a bad MDMA experience. But, it wasn't only that. After the bad mdma experience I freaked out and stopped drinking got totally sober and kinda started not going out and only working/going to school. I think my brain was overloaded on things to process/ WHO AM I/ WHAT AM I DOING WITH MY LIFE etc. I started having panic attacks which lead to DP/DR. For me when I think about its like your brain was smashed like youd smash a glass or something because it was so overwhelmed ant the pieces take a while to re-find each other and become a full glass/ or brain again. At this point I am totally fine in most situations but I am far more susceptible to trance/ dissociative states at first sign of stress. But, I have no doubt in my mind as long as you do therapy adn stay clear of stress you will eventually be able to re-form your Self and grounded ego state. I think people that can't get out of dp/dr a lot of times dont have the stability/stress free place they need to be able to heal and fully recover. Like someone that stays in an abusive relationship or someone that continues to use drugs.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Drug induced DP is weird because it is different for everyone.

Some got from weed, some mdma, some shrooms, some Acid.

I did weed, mdma, and shrooms with out getting full on DP.

Acid is what really made me fully depersonalized.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

tnasty2 said:


> drug induced is no different. Dp is dp. But bad drug experiences "trigger" a defense mechanism that I feel is very hard to trigger without extreme stress from bad drug experiences. There's 10 times more people on we complaining about bad drug experiences being the source of their dp, than people being bullied in school or being abused. These stressors rarely spark dp cause they are not strong enough stressors. Intense hallucinogen experiences cause much more stress thus resulting in dp.


But why are those people using drugs in the first place?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Coz they are fun, not everyone was necessarily addicted.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I for one loved xsctacy


----------

